# show me your enclosures!



## mayamaya (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey I would like to see your enclosures no matter what type of reptile, just for some ideas on new set ups etc to see what they are most comfortable with  Preferrably EWD ones, but if you have a different reptile I would like to see that too! ^_^
thank you


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 25, 2011)

my diamonds home


----------



## vinny292 (Jun 25, 2011)

my dimond pair on the left and my female prossie on the left


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 25, 2011)

I could show you some really cool ones especially for an EWD but i'm not allowed at the moment....


----------



## dale1988 (Jun 25, 2011)

why not?

always love seeing your enclosures


----------



## Wookie (Jun 25, 2011)

venomdude said:


> View attachment 206509
> my diamonds home


 
How do you go keeping that one warm venomdude? I can just imagine the heat loss through all that glass! You'd need a few lights. Looks great though.


----------



## mayamaya (Jun 25, 2011)

oh wow they are nice, and so are the snakes! XD
Thanks people


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll get a pic of my Bluey's enclosure, my Marsh Frog's enclosure and my two Growling Grass Frog's enclosure.

...but I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 26, 2011)

there is a 100watt infared globe on top the unit i live in gets around 20 ambiant so the diamonds quite happy at the moment but he would rather try to get out he spends most of his time with his nose under the gap under the doors


----------



## mrkos (Jun 26, 2011)

my first ever enclosure i built


and a couple of my diamonds and stimmies


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 26, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> why not?
> 
> always love seeing your enclosures


 I havent renewed my sponsorship yet so i am prohibited to advertise


----------



## nico77 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I havent renewed my sponsorship yet so i am prohibited to advertise


 
Surly if you dont state that there for sale it should be ok ? you did make them


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 206545
View attachment 206544
View attachment 206543

View attachment 206551
View attachment 206552

Here you can see my enclosures that l keep my 4 Olive Pythons in, and how l have it set-up for them hope this give you and others some idear, in how to set-up your enclosures for your Pythons.


----------



## PaulH (Jun 26, 2011)

My childrens pythons home


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 26, 2011)

nico77 said:


> Surly if you dont state that there for sale it should be ok ? you did make them


 dont want to push it as i already copped an infraction and had my thread removed when i posted that my website was up now


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice one Paul!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 26, 2011)

the first one has my angle heads and the second I built for my friends diamonds.


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 26, 2011)

frog tank, 
blueys enclosure, 
beardie enclosure


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 206558
View attachment 206557
View attachment 206556
View attachment 206555
View attachment 206554


Here are some more photos of my large 6 foot square by 2 to 3 foot high enclosure, that l currently do not have anything in, hopefully by Christmas time or early 2012 l will have 4 to 6 more beautiful Central Bearded Dragon, housed inside my large indoor enclosure.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 26, 2011)

Great enclosures everyone 



PaulH said:


> My childrens pythons home


 
Love this one, good to see a snake enclosure that doesnt use newspaper as a substate. 

Heres one of mine. Also working on a split enclosure today that is exactly the same size that will sit below this one. I originally didnt wanted an enclosure that allows the use of dome lights on the top and plenty of ventilation. Also wanted top and front access.






And heres is my Red Eyed Tree Frogs tank


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 26, 2011)

One of my Lizard enclosures:






And some snakey enclosures:


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 26, 2011)

Try and keep this one goin my computer won't let me put any pictures up

those enclosures are beautiful scleropages


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 26, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> those enclosures are beautiful scleropages



Thanks I am not a fan of stupid plastic tubs and white boxes for adult snakes and Lizards.


----------



## hurcorh (Jun 26, 2011)

Murray darling on the left. EWD on the right. 1200 high 700 deep and 2000 long


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 26, 2011)

4.5x 4.5 x 7 foot high Lizard enclosure


----------



## HerpMad (Jun 26, 2011)

My spotteds home... 
Drawing up some plans for a 1700 x 900 x 450 deep setup


----------



## PaulH (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the enclosures Scleropages.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry it's a bad pic


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 27, 2011)

I think this is the best thread yet. I'm loving it! Great to see them in their homes too.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

View attachment 206983
View attachment 206984
View attachment 206985
View attachment 206986
The first two are Spiny-Tails enclosure, next is Thick-tails enclosure then my first Stimmies enclosure


----------



## MathewB (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 206983
> View attachment 206984
> View attachment 206985
> View attachment 206986
> The first two are Spiny-Tails enclosure, next is Thick-tails enclosure then my first Stimmies enclosure


I love the stimmie enclosure! What locale is he?


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 28, 2011)

my 4x2x2 that will be housing my beardie when i get it....
View attachment 206999

me and my friends made the background.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is one I picked up the other day. Just need to add the finishing touches.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine is very exciting :lol: My 6 month old Wheat Belts home





I picked up a really nice corner TV cabinet off eBay for $20 that im going to play with next week. Looking forward to that, so i will be sure to post pics.


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 28, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> Mine is very exciting :lol: My 6 month old Wheat Belts home
> 
> View attachment 207015
> View attachment 207016
> ...



wow mate thats a flash one


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 28, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> wow mate thats a flash one



oooh, i agree, that diagonal row of holes is incredible!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha ha... i spent 7 weeks away in Sale, VIC for work staying in my caravan. That was when i started doing my research and decided on what python etc... to kill the boredom i went to the hardware shop and had a play  i had PLENTY of time to kill so went all fancy :lol: i think she appreciates it 8)


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 28, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Great enclosures everyone
> 
> And heres is my Red Eyed Tree Frogs tank



How do you go with cleaning of this enclosure?


----------



## MathewB (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my outdoor, for my Bluey and the Cunninghams


----------



## ekipkcorb (Jun 28, 2011)

Southwest Carpet


----------



## diamond 007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now thats cool.


----------

